# WTB R32 Seat Belts & After Market Wing Mirrors



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

As title,

Seat belts required.

Will consider any aftermarket wing mirrors.

Thank you


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Front and back? I've got a full set in perfect condition. Drop me a PM.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

alexcrosse said:


> Front and back? I've got a full set in perfect condition. Drop me a PM.


Pm’d 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

